# Murrrat!



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's one I built for RRB's build-off #4. It was a lowly 82 Murray Monterey that was spraybombed black. I added the crusty Phantom guard, 60's ladies' tank & rear rack, and the Flightliner springer with the pivots reversed. A couple crusty rims, a 2.125 rear and 1.75 front ww's, and some cherry red + ivory paint. Topped off w/a Mesinger seat and mid rise apes. It all works together well, I think!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice! A Murray frame, fork, springer, rack, sprocket and crank, and tank. Schwinn chainguard and Troxel seat with ape hangers. Good taste, my friend!


----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

It came out good! I dig the rear rack!


----------



## hclhcl (Jul 5, 2011)

everyday is a fine day!
Fond of coach outlet
coach outlet


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

i like fork and th chain gard


----------

